# InstallShield Engine (iKernel.exe) problem



## kdizzle (May 27, 2012)

Hi all,

I recently re-installed Windows 7 on my laptop. My laptop was cluttered and slow, so I opted to just reinstall Windows 7 completely. The past few days I've been downloading programs as I've been needing them, like a chat client here or a game there. Everything has been running faster and it's all be great, until now. Today I tried to download Microsoft Reader, only to get this error:










"The InstallShield Engine (iKernel.exe) could not be launched.

Class not registered"

I have no idea what to do. I tried searching for other solutions but they seem to be outdated. Can someone help, please?


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Try to unregister Windows Installer then reregister the Windows Installer.

Press Windows key + R. Type *msiexec /unreg*, and then press ENTER.

Press Windows key + R again. Type *msiexec /regserver*, and then press ENTER.

Restart the computer.


----------



## kdizzle (May 27, 2012)

I tried that, Lance, but it didn't work...

Although now I'm getting a different error:










Instead of "Class not registered," it now says "Interface not registered."


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

OK! Go the the Control Panel \ Administrative Tools \ Services. Is the Windows Installer enabled? And what is it set at?


----------



## kdizzle (May 27, 2012)

The status is blank, and the startup type is manual. Should I enable it? And how do I do that xD


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Try these suggestions from *Microsoft Support*


----------

